# Canon MF8350CDN Multifunction Colour Laser Printer



## rashi (Apr 7, 2012)

Product Description MF8350CDN
Printer Type Laser - Colour
Available Functions Print, Copy, Scan and Fax
Maximum Media Size (Standard) A4
Total Media Capacity (Plain Paper) 250 sheets paper cassette & 50 sheet multipurpose tray
Maximum Print Speed (Mono) Up to 20 pages per minute
Maximum Print Speed (Color) Up to 20 pages per minute
Maximum Print Resolution (Mono) 2400 x 600 dpi
Duplex Printout Yes
Maximum Copying Speed (Mono) Up to 20 copies per minute
Maximum Copying Speed (Colour) Up to 20 copies per minute
Maximum Scanning Resolution 9600 x 9600 dpi
Maximum Fax Transmission Speed Approx. 3 seconds per page
Interface USB
RAM Installed (Maximum) 128MB
Language Simulation UFRII
Networking Integrated network
Media Types Paper
Automatic Document Feeder Included
Dimensions (W x D x H) 430 W x 484 D x 479 H mm
Weight Approx. 31kg


For more information for the similar products and related products Please Click Here...http://www.penta.com.au/
If you want to compare price from 1000 Stores please Click Here...http://www.shopprice.com.au/
If you Need Consultancy or Tech Support for Service, Maintenance & Repair please Click Here...http://www.techexpert.com.au/
For more Price Comparison Site please Click Here...http://www.justprice.com.au/
If you looking for Brand Laptop, Desktop , Server , Projector & TV with low Price please Click Here...http://www.pcntech.com.au/


----------

